# طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية - موضوع هام لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325.html​






طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية​يعتبر العقد الانشائى ذو طبيعة خاصة فهو يعتمد على اعتبارات فنية بحتة لذا يلزم صياغة مواصفات الاعمال الهندسية لتعطى فى النهاية المشروع المطلوب على اكمل وجة.
ومعظم المشاريع الهندسية تنفذ بواسطة متخصصين مثل مقاولو البناء وعلية فان مالك المشروع يقوم بعقد اتفاق مع المقاول ليتم تنفيذ المشروع طبقا للمواصفات والرسومات المحددة وهو ما يطلق علية بعقد الانشاء بحيث يقوم المالك بدفع المستحقات المالية للمقاول نظير قيام المقاول بتنفيذ المشروع وتسليمة للمالك حسب المواصفات المحددة سابقا ويتم ذلك من خلال اعلان المالك فى الوسائل العامة عن المشروع ليتقدم الية بعض المقاولين المختصين ليختار هو الانسب بناء على التكلفة وخبرة المقاول وسابقة اعمالة.​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*تعريف العقد*

تعريف العقد definition :-​ 
وهو وثيقة اتفاق مكتوبة بين طرفين لتنفيذ مشروع هندسى معين وهما صاحب العمل ويكون الطرف الاول والشركة المنفذة وغالبا يكون المقاول وهو الطرف الثانى وعلى ذلك العقد يوضح حقوق والتزامات كل طرف تجاة الاخر.​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*محتويات العقد*

محتويات العقد contract documents :-


الاتفاقية ( صيغة العقد ).
الشروط العامة والشروط الخاصة .
المواصفات.
بنود قوائم الكميات (bill of quantities).
الرسومات الهندسية للمشروع.
الجدول الزمنى لتنفيذ المشروع.



​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*والان نبدا فى شرح طرق التعاقد المختلفة*

والان نبدا فى شرح طرق التعاقد المختلفة:-

معظم المشاريع الهندسية والانشائية تقوم على مشاركة بين المالك والمصمم والمقاول والموردين وعموما فإن المالك هو الذى يحدد نوع العقد وبمجرد تحديد نوع العقد واخذ القرار بتنفيذ المشروع فمن الضرورى عمل التصميمات الهندسية وبناء علية يشرع المقاول فى تنفيذ المشروع فغتفاقية العقد ومهام كل طرف تعتمد على طبيعة وحجم المشروع وهذة المهام يجب ان تدرس جيدا لتحديد علاقة كل طرف بالاخر خلال زمن تنفيذ المشروع ويوجد خمسة انواع اساسية لطريقة التعاقد فى المشروعات التشييد سنقوم بشرحها تفصيلا .​




​​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*طريقة التعاقد النقليدى*

طريقة التعاقد التقليدى general contract method :-

هى طريقة تعاقد بين المالك والمقاول الرئيسى و يمثل المالك عادتا بشركة تقوم باعداد الرسومات الهندسية وكل ما يتعلق بالعقد بحيث يكون دور كل طرف واضحا ومعرفا فى شروط العقد ويتم الاعلان عن المشروع فى الوسائل العامة لاشعار الاطراف المعنية ( المقاولون) باخر موعد لتقديم العطاءات وتفتح العطاءات فى وجود ممثل لكل مقاول وغالبا يتم ترسية المشروع على اقل سعر وبقية العطاءات تبقى مفتوحة وخاصة العطاء الثانى والثالث من حيث السعر الى حين يتم توقيع العقد بين المالك والمقاول مع ملاحظة الضوابط القانونية لهذة الاجراءات وفى بعض الاحيان قد يلجا المالك الى التفاوض لتقليل سعر المشروع المقدم من المقاول . وفى حالة عدم تخصيص المقاول الئيسى فى بعض الاعمال او عدم توافر الخبرات لدية فإنة يتعاقد من الباطن مع مقاول يقوم بتنفيذ تلك الاعمال ويكون مقاول الباطن مسئولا عن العمالة والمعدات والمواد والادارة لبنود الاعمال المسندة الية . 
والشكل التالى يوضح العلاقة بين اطراف المشروع فى حالة التعاقد العام او التقليدى











​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*طريقة التعاقد المنفصل*

طريقة التعاقد المنفصل separate contract method :-

هذى الطريقة يكون التعاقد بين المالك والمقاولين المتخصصين للقيام باعمال المشروع وهى تشبة طريقة التعاقد العام ولكن بدون مقاول رئيسى للمشروع وهذا يعنى ان على المالك الاشراف على المشروع .وبالتالى يجب ان يكون لدية الكفاءة والقدرة على ذلك والفائدة الاساسية فى هذا النوع من التعاقد ان المالك يحتفظ بالارباح التى كانت يمكن ان تذهب الى المقاول الرئيسى .اما فى الحالات التى يفتقد فيها المالك الى تلك الامكانيات الادارية فبامكانة التعاقد مع جهة تقوم بمهام الاشراف عند عدم وضوح مهام تلك الجهة يمكن ان تنشا نزاعات بين المقاولين والجهة المشرفة ولذلك يفضل ان يقوم المالك بادارة اعمالة والاشراف عليها اثناء مراحل التنفيذ للمشروع.
ومن الاهمية عند تطبيق هذة الطريقة الحصول على مدير فنى او مهندس ادارة مشروعات ذو خبرة كافية ليشرف على البنود المختلفة للمشروع بنفسة وهذة الطريقة تكون ملائمة للمشاريع ذات الطبيعة التى تحتاج الى مقاولين متخصصين.
ومن عيوب هذة الطريقة انها تعرض المالك مخاطر مقارنة بطريقة التعاقد العام وعموما فان هذة الطريقة غير شائعة الاستخدام فى المشاريع الكبيرة.​








​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*طريقة التنفيذ الداخلى (الحساب الاجبارى)*

طريقة التنفيذ الداخلى (الحساب الاجبارى) direct labor / force account method :-

فى طريقة التنفيذ الداخلى لا يوجد عقد لتنفيذ الاعمال لمشروع ما حيث يكون المالك لدية الامكانيات الفنية والموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع من الناحية التقنية وبناء علية فإن المالك يكون مسئولا عن تزويد الموقع بالموارد والمعدات والعمالة اللازمة وكذلك الاشراف على التنفيذ وقد يقوم المالك ايضا باعداد التصميمات الهندسية للمشروعات الصغيرة ولكن فى المشاريع الكبيرة يفضل الاستعانة بمهندس استشارى .
ويتم اللجوء لهذا النوع من التعاقدات فى المشروعات الصغيرة والمشروعات التى تتطلب سرعة فى التنفيذ وكذلك المشروعات غير المعرفة بشكل جيد او التى يصعب تعريفها وهذة الطريقة تناسب مشروعات الصيانة الدورية لمنشاة والتى تتصف بالبساطة ومن المنطقى او من الضرورى ان يكون لدى المالك فريق عمالة ماهرة للقيام بالاعمال المطلوبة.










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*طريقة تسليم المفتاح turnky contract*

طريقة تسليم المفتاح turnky contract:-

فى هذة الطريقة يتم توظيف شركات متخصصة وذلك للاستفادة من خبراتها فى مرحلة التصميم الهندسى حيث يكلف المالك والمقاول القيام باعمال التصميم والتنفيذ معا وبناء علية افن المسئولية التقنية تنحصر من ناحية التصميم والتنفيذ فى جهة واحدة ( المقاول ) بالاضافة الى اعمال اخرى قد توكل الية اثناء مرحلة التنفيذ .. وهذا يشبة الى حد كبير التعاقد العام ولكن مسئولية المقاول تمتد لتشمل اعداد التصميم . ويكثر استخدام هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات الكبيرة وذات الطبيعة الصناعية كمحطات تكرير البترول.
وهنا تجدر الاشارة الى ان هذا النوع من التعاقدات يؤدى الى التنفيذ السريع للمشروع حيث يمكن البدا فى التنفيذ اثناء اعداد التصميمات الهندسية للمشروع.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*طريقة التعاقد المتخصص construction management*

طريقة التعاقد المتخصص construction management :-

تعتبر طريقة التعاقد المتخصص من احدى الطرق التى يتم فيها التعاقد مع شركة لكى تقوم باعمال تخصصية بحتة ومنها على سبيل المثال شركة لادارة المشروع ويطلق عليها احيانا مقاول الادارة وفيها يتم توظيف مدير فنى للمشروع او التعاقد مع شركة لادارة المشروع قبل البدأ فى مرحلتى التصميم والتنفيذ , ومن المهام الاساسية لهذا المدير الفنى او مقاول الادارة انة يقوم باختيار الشركة التى تقوم بإعداد التصميمات الهندسية للمشرع, ايضا يقوم بمراجعة وتقييم المشروع وعيلية فإن المدير الفنى للمشروع يعمل لصالح المالك ومن الممكن لمدير المشروع عمل ترتيبات مع المالك لياخذ نسبة من الاموال التى يتم توفيرها فيما لو قلت التكلفة الفعلية للمشروع عن التكاليف الاجمالية التى تم تقديرها.
ويكثر استعمال هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات الكبيرة وذات البنود المعقدة والتى تتطلب متخصصين لتنفيذ الاعمال بها وايضا تستعمل هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات المطلوب تنفيذها بسرعة.










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

*الخلاصة*

الخــــــــــــــلاصــــــــــــــــــــة​ 
سواء كنت مقاول او مهندس تكييف او تبريد يجب عليك ان تكون على دراية بطرق التعاقد على المشاريع الهندسية ودورك بالتحديد فى المشروع ومن المشرف على الاعمال التى تقوم وكيف ستقوم بصرف مستحقاتك وطريقة الدفع والمواصفات الفنية ..............الخ​ 
لقد انتهيت من الموضوع وسوف اقوم باذن اللة بشرح وافى لمراحل التعاقد فى المشروعات الهندسية وفقكم اللة ولا تنسونى بالدعاء​ 










​


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (29 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل ونا اتشرف بانضمامى لمنتداكم والموضوع هايل واللة برافو عليك


----------



## م.م (29 يناير 2008)

برك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

من الممكن تضع لنا صورة لعقد بين مالك ومقاول وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

صورة من عقد يا بشمهندس


----------



## المنصف المناعي (3 فبراير 2008)

شكر ا لكم على هذه المعلومات 

و لكن لو تم إرفاق هذه المعلومات في شكل ملف وورد أو Pdf يكون أحسن و أفيد لأعضاء المنتدى لتنزيل المعلومة 

شكرا لكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

المنصف المناعي قال:


> شكر ا لكم على هذه المعلومات
> 
> و لكن لو تم إرفاق هذه المعلومات في شكل ملف وورد أو Pdf يكون أحسن و أفيد لأعضاء المنتدى لتنزيل المعلومة
> 
> شكرا لكم


 
اخى العزيز اطبع المعلومات وضعها فى ملف وورد فهى ليست بالحجم الكبير واقتراحك ان شاء اللة سوف اراعية فى المواضيع القادمة وشكرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 فبراير 2008)

very simple but very goooooooooooooood


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

hammhamm44 قال:


> very simple but very goooooooooooooood


 
very cute but thank you


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذة المشاركة الرقيقة وارجو ان يكون الموضوع على المستوى المطلوب


----------



## tmht84 (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير
وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## عوبد الورد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وسلمت يداك


----------



## أشرف السيد جادالله (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

مرحبا بالعضو الجديد م اشرف جاد اللة واتمنى لة التوفيق بالمنتدى


----------



## م/علاء (2 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل ورايع على المنتدى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا


----------



## نوري المياح (4 مارس 2008)

توضيح رائع يستحق الثناء نوري المياح


----------



## المنتسب (4 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا هندسة على المعومة ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيك اخوى المنتسب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

*طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية*

طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية​يعتبر العقد الانشائى ذو طبيعة خاصة فهو يعتمد على اعتبارات فنية بحتة لذا يلزم صياغة مواصفات الاعمال الهندسية لتعطى فى النهاية المشروع المطلوب على اكمل وجة.
ومعظم المشاريع الهندسية تنفذ بواسطة متخصصين مثل مقاولو البناء وعلية فان مالك المشروع يقوم بعقد اتفاق مع المقاول ليتم تنفيذ المشروع طبقا للمواصفات والرسومات المحددة وهو ما يطلق علية بعقد الانشاء بحيث يقوم المالك بدفع المستحقات المالية للمقاول نظير قيام المقاول بتنفيذ المشروع وتسليمة للمالك حسب المواصفات المحددة سابقا ويتم ذلك من خلال اعلان المالك فى الوسائل العامة عن المشروع ليتقدم الية بعض المقاولين المختصين ليختار هو الانسب بناء على التكلفة وخبرة المقاول وسابقة اعمالة.
تعريف العقد definition :-

وهو وثيقة اتفاق مكتوبة بين طرفين لتنفيذ مشروع هندسى معين وهما صاحب العمل ويكون الطرف الاول والشركة المنفذة وغالبا يكون المقاول وهو الطرف الثانى وعلى ذلك العقد يوضح حقوق والتزامات كل طرف تجاة الاخر.
محتويات العقد contract documents :-

الاتفاقية ( صيغة العقد ). 
الشروط العامة والشروط الخاصة . 
المواصفات. 
بنود قوائم الكميات (bill of quantities). 
الرسومات الهندسية للمشروع. 
الجدول الزمنى لتنفيذ المشروع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

والان نبدا فى شرح طرق التعاقد المختلفة:-

معظم المشاريع الهندسية والانشائية تقوم على مشاركة بين المالك والمصمم والمقاول والموردين وعموما فإن المالك هو الذى يحدد نوع العقد وبمجرد تحديد نوع العقد واخذ القرار بتنفيذ المشروع فمن الضرورى عمل التصميمات الهندسية وبناء علية يشرع المقاول فى تنفيذ المشروع فغتفاقية العقد ومهام كل طرف تعتمد على طبيعة وحجم المشروع وهذة المهام يجب ان تدرس جيدا لتحديد علاقة كل طرف بالاخر خلال زمن تنفيذ المشروع ويوجد خمسة انواع اساسية لطريقة التعاقد فى المشروعات التشييد سنقوم بشرحها تفصيلا .
طريقة التعاقد التقليدى general contract method :-

هى طريقة تعاقد بين المالك والمقاول الرئيسى و يمثل المالك عادتا بشركة تقوم باعداد الرسومات الهندسية وكل ما يتعلق بالعقد بحيث يكون دور كل طرف واضحا ومعرفا فى شروط العقد ويتم الاعلان عن المشروع فى الوسائل العامة لاشعار الاطراف المعنية ( المقاولون) باخر موعد لتقديم العطاءات وتفتح العطاءات فى وجود ممثل لكل مقاول وغالبا يتم ترسية المشروع على اقل سعر وبقية العطاءات تبقى مفتوحة وخاصة العطاء



الثانى والثالث من حيث السعر الى حين يتم توقيع العقد بين المالك والمقاول مع ملاحظة الضوابط القانونية لهذة الاجراءات وفى بعض الاحيان قد يلجا المالك الى التفاوض لتقليل سعر المشروع المقدم من المقاول . وفى حالة عدم تخصيص المقاول الئيسى فى بعض الاعمال او عدم توافر الخبرات لدية فإنة يتعاقد من الباطن مع مقاول يقوم بتنفيذ تلك الاعمال ويكون مقاول الباطن مسئولا عن العمالة والمعدات والمواد والادارة لبنود الاعمال المسندة الية .


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

والشكل التالى يوضح العلاقة بين اطراف المشروع فى حالة التعاقد العام او التقليدى





​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

*طريقة التعاقد المنفصل** separate contract method :-**

**هذى الطريقة يكون التعاقد بين المالك والمقاولين المتخصصين* *للقيام باعمال المشروع وهى تشبة طريقة التعاقد العام ولكن بدون مقاول رئيسى للمشروع* *وهذا يعنى ان على المالك الاشراف على المشروع .وبالتالى يجب ان يكون لدية الكفاءة* *والقدرة على ذلك والفائدة الاساسية فى هذا النوع من التعاقد ان المالك يحتفظ* *بالارباح التى كانت يمكن ان تذهب الى المقاول الرئيسى .اما فى الحالات التى يفتقد* *فيها المالك الى تلك الامكانيات الادارية فبامكانة التعاقد مع جهة تقوم بمهام* *الاشراف عند عدم وضوح مهام تلك الجهة يمكن ان تنشا نزاعات بين المقاولين والجهة* *المشرفة ولذلك يفضل ان يقوم المالك بادارة اعمالة والاشراف عليها اثناء مراحل* *التنفيذ للمشروع**.**
**ومن الاهمية* *عند تطبيق هذة الطريقة الحصول على مدير فنى او مهندس ادارة مشروعات ذو خبرة كافية* *ليشرف على البنود المختلفة للمشروع بنفسة وهذة الطريقة تكون ملائمة للمشاريع ذات* *الطبيعة التى تحتاج الى مقاولين متخصصين**.**
**ومن عيوب هذة الطريقة انها تعرض المالك مخاطر مقارنة بطريقة التعاقد* *العام وعموما فان هذة الطريقة غير شائعة الاستخدام فى المشاريع* *الكبيرة**.*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

طريقة التنفيذ الداخلى (الحساب الاجبارى) direct labor / force account method :-

فى طريقة التنفيذ الداخلى لا يوجد عقد لتنفيذ الاعمال لمشروع ما حيث يكون المالك لدية الامكانيات الفنية والموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع من الناحية التقنية وبناء علية فإن المالك يكون مسئولا عن تزويد الموقع بالموارد والمعدات والعمالة اللازمة وكذلك الاشراف على التنفيذ وقد يقوم المالك ايضا باعداد التصميمات الهندسية للمشروعات الصغيرة ولكن فى المشاريع الكبيرة يفضل الاستعانة بمهندس استشارى .
ويتم اللجوء لهذا النوع من التعاقدات فى المشروعات الصغيرة والمشروعات التى تتطلب سرعة فى التنفيذ وكذلك المشروعات غير المعرفة بشكل جيد او التى يصعب تعريفها وهذة الطريقة تناسب مشروعات الصيانة الدورية لمنشاة والتى تتصف بالبساطة ومن المنطقى او من الضرورى ان يكون لدى المالك فريق عمالة ماهرة للقيام بالاعمال المطلوبة.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

*طريقة تسليم المفتاح turnky contract:-*

طريقة تسليم المفتاح turnky contract:-

فى هذة الطريقة يتم توظيف شركات متخصصة وذلك للاستفادة من خبراتها فى مرحلة التصميم الهندسى حيث يكلف المالك والمقاول القيام باعمال التصميم والتنفيذ معا وبناء علية افن المسئولية التقنية تنحصر من ناحية التصميم والتنفيذ فى جهة واحدة ( المقاول ) بالاضافة الى اعمال اخرى قد توكل الية اثناء مرحلة التنفيذ .. وهذا يشبة الى حد كبير التعاقد العام ولكن مسئولية المقاول تمتد لتشمل اعداد التصميم . ويكثر استخدام هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات الكبيرة وذات الطبيعة الصناعية كمحطات تكرير البترول.
وهنا تجدر الاشارة الى ان هذا النوع من التعاقدات يؤدى الى التنفيذ السريع للمشروع حيث يمكن البدا فى التنفيذ اثناء اعداد التصميمات الهندسية للمشروع.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

*طريقة التعاقد المتخصص construction management :-*

*طريقة التعاقد* *المتخصص** construction management :-**

**تعتبر طريقة التعاقد المتخصص من احدى الطرق التى يتم فيها التعاقد مع* *شركة لكى تقوم باعمال تخصصية بحتة ومنها على سبيل المثال شركة لادارة المشروع ويطلق* *عليها احيانا مقاول الادارة وفيها يتم توظيف مدير فنى للمشروع او التعاقد مع شركة* *لادارة المشروع قبل البدأ فى مرحلتى التصميم والتنفيذ , ومن المهام الاساسية لهذا* *المدير الفنى او مقاول الادارة انة يقوم باختيار الشركة التى تقوم بإعداد التصميمات* *الهندسية للمشرع, ايضا يقوم بمراجعة وتقييم المشروع وعيلية فإن المدير الفنى* *للمشروع يعمل لصالح المالك ومن الممكن لمدير المشروع عمل ترتيبات مع المالك لياخذ* *نسبة من الاموال التى يتم توفيرها فيما لو قلت التكلفة الفعلية للمشروع عن التكاليف* *الاجمالية التى تم تقديرها**.**
**ويكثر استعمال هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات الكبيرة وذات البنود المعقدة* *والتى تتطلب متخصصين لتنفيذ الاعمال بها وايضا تستعمل هذة الطريقة فى المشروعات* *المطلوب تنفيذها بسرعة**.*
*



*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله

تم بحمد الله تعالي الانتهاء من الموضوع بنجاح 
:56:​ملحوظه هــامه جدا :- 

الموضوع منقول ولاكن مصدر كـاتب الموضوع غير معلوم لغايه الان .​تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
​


----------



## ahmed mohamed (29 يونيو 2008)

يمكننا أن نضيف المناصب الاتيه فى الهيكل التنظيمى للمشروع.
1- Quality Control or \ and Quality Assurance
2- Quantity Servey
3- Project Manger وهو يختلف عن Condtruction Manager


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يونيو 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير اليك موصول اخونا الكريم المفضال م محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


فالمعلومات اكثر من مفيدة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يونيو 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية​يعتبر العقد الانشائى ذو طبيعة خاصة فهو يعتمد على اعتبارات فنية بحتة لذا يلزم صياغة مواصفات الاعمال الهندسية لتعطى فى النهاية المشروع المطلوب على اكمل وجة.
> ومعظم المشاريع الهندسية تنفذ بواسطة متخصصين مثل مقاولو البناء وعلية فان مالك المشروع يقوم بعقد اتفاق مع المقاول ليتم تنفيذ المشروع طبقا للمواصفات والرسومات المحددة وهو ما يطلق علية بعقد الانشاء بحيث يقوم المالك بدفع المستحقات المالية للمقاول نظير قيام المقاول بتنفيذ المشروع وتسليمة للمالك حسب المواصفات المحددة سابقا ويتم ذلك من خلال اعلان المالك فى الوسائل العامة عن المشروع ليتقدم الية بعض المقاولين المختصين ليختار هو الانسب بناء على التكلفة وخبرة المقاول وسابقة اعمالة.
> تعريف العقد Definition :-
> 
> ...



ويمكن الاضافة الى مستندات التعاقد:

- اسئلة المقاولين واجاباتهم
- اي ملاحق بمتطلبات فنية خاصة مثل الغاء بعض البنود او تحديد اسعار لمواد او او مما يتفق عليه الطرفان بعد قبول عرض السعر " ان وجدت "


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع لا بد ان وثائق العقد تشمل ايضا :
1- نطاق العمل قبل المواصفات
2- طريقة الدفعات وقائمة الأسعار
3- جميع المراسلات السابقة بما فيها ملاحق التعديل واستفسارات المتناقصين والاجتماعات التوضيحية واي مراسلات لاحقة قبل توقيع العقد


----------



## احمد دار بلين (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم ولك العتبى , بس ما كان عندو حق في تجهيل المصدر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركــاته*


الساده المهندسين . تحيه طيبه وبعد 

كــاتب هذا الموضوع هـــو المهندس المحترم م.إبراهيم قشانه 

ولأسف أخذت الموضوع من أحد الاصدقاء وقمت بوضعه في قسم الإداره الهندسية 
بدون علمي بصاحب الموضوع الاصلي 

وهذا الرابط الاصلي لكــاتب الموضوع 
طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية - موضوع هام لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79878-3.html


والدليل علي ذالك هـو عدم مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع 

متاسف علي هذا البس 

وأعتزار خــاص للسيد المهندس إبراهيم قشانه 

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخ المهندس المبدع: ابراهيم قشانة
ومشرفنا الفاضل المهندس: محمد عبد الفتاح سيد

جزاكم الله خير على تفهمكم للوضع وأرتقائكم في النقاش والردود

لقد تم دمج الموضوعين حسب اتفاقكم ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير

موضوع جيد يستحق العناء

شكر خاص لكم من إدارة الملتقى ... وبالتوفيق

أخوكم 
ابو محمد


----------



## خضر احمد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

برك الله فيك
ونرجوا المزيد من التفوق


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## walidkhlil55 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الصانع (8 مارس 2009)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> محتويات العقد contract documents :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتـه ،،،​

شكراً على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداً ، ولدي توضيح بخصوص مكونات العقد أو محتوياته ، وكما هو معروف للجميع المكونات التي ذكرتها ، ولكن للأسف مما يجهله البعض هو أن أهم مكونات العقد بعد الإتفاقيـة ( صيغة العقد ) هي المخططات التعاقدية حيث إنها تمثل الحد الفاصل للخلافات التي قد تظهر في اثناء المشروع ، حيث انه في حال وجود تناقض أو إختلاف بين المخططات والمواصفات وجداول الكميات ، فإنـه يؤخذ بالإعتبار ما ورد بالمخططات حيث إنها هي التي تعتبر خاصة بالمشروع فقط ( صممت لهذا المشروع فقط )، وليست المواصفات حيث إنها تعتبر عامة ( لجميع المشاريع التابعة للمكتب الإستشاري مع بعض التعديلات البسيطة أحياناً في بعض البنود )، أما بالنسبة لجداول الكميات فهي لتحديد اسعار المواد لتنظيم الدفعات التي ستصرف للمقاول ...​ 
جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق وبإنتظار المزيد ،،،​


----------



## mustafasas (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس لو ممكن الكلام ده يكون في ملف مجمع يمكن تنزيله حتي تعم الفائدة و شكرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (9 مارس 2009)

اولا كل عام وانت بخير واشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وارجو منك المذيد


----------



## ziadzh (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير
*


----------



## الصانع (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

ارجوا من أخي المهندس إبراهيم قشانـه ان يسمح لي بوضع موضوعـه في ملف وورد ليسهل حفظه في المكتبة الإلكترونية للأخوة الأعضاء وعلى حسب طلبهم ،،،

المهندس الصانع ،،


----------



## مروان البنا (10 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد دار بلين (10 مارس 2009)

*الاخوةالاعضاء *تحية طيبة ومباركة وكل عام وانتم بخير
هناك سؤال يشغلني وهو ( في حالة بداية اعمال مشروع قبل ان يكمل المقاول قيمة ال10% ضمان الجدية فهل اذا حدث خلاف يكون العقد اصلا باطل مع العلم ان اكمال الضمان منصوص عليه ان يكون خلال 72 ساعة بعد توقيع العقد ) ما هو الراي القانوني لهذا النوع وهل الضمان للجدية يمكن ان يكون سببا لفسخ العقد وماهي تبعات ذلك على الاطراف)


----------



## ماجد علي (19 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير
م. ماجد


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## snow prince6 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*طريقة التعاقد*

أنا أعمل في مشروع فيه مالك ومهندسين إستشاريين على المقاول الرئيسي الذي تعاقد معه المالك بنفس الوقت يوجد إشراف من الدولة بإعتبارها الدائرة المستفيدة أي 

المالك
الدائرة المستفيدة
المهندسين الإستشاريين على موقع العمل
المقاول الرئيسي
المقاول الثانوي
والمشروع ضخم جداً وهو مشروع مجاري فسؤالي ماذا يعتبر هذا النوع من التعاقد


----------



## snow prince6 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*طريقة التعاقد*

أنا أعمل في مشروع يتضمن مالك ومهندسين إستشاريين وضعهم المالك ومقاول رئيسس وجهة مستفيدة من دوائر الدولة المعنية .

المالك
جهة المستفيدة
المهندسين الإستشاريين
المقاول الرئيسي
المقاول الثانوي
والأهمية من 1-5 تددرج مانوع هذا التعاقد الرجاء جوابكم:80:


----------



## الجدبائى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*العقد*





انا لخصت اللى فات فى صفحة وورد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## baqi (9 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على ه\الموضوع


----------



## مرصاد-2 (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
اعتقد أن مصدر الموضوع الأصلي هو كتاب منهجي أصدرته المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني.. الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج بالمملكة العربية السعودية.. تحت عنوان : تقنية مدنية .. عقود التشييد .. رقم المنهج: 209 مدن.
وبالإمكان تنزيله من الشبكة..
وشكراً 
مرصاد


----------



## م. بشار علي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## artahmed (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عمران احمد (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين

و لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر و التوفيق

و ننتظر جمعيا منكم المزيد


----------



## دعيج (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## م وليد امين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك يا كبير


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

ليه مفيش إجابات على الإستفسارات؟


----------

